# Filter Recommendation! The Marineland Duetto 50



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm just so excited about the new filter I picked up for my betta that I just had to share in case any other members were looking for suggestions! 

So one of my bettas is in a 5 gallon tank and I was looking for something semi-small that didn't cause a big current. I preferred something internal as I didn't want something hanging off the back ruining the "sleekness" of the tank.

I found....the Marineland Duetto 50 made for 10 gallon tanks. It has an adjustable flow between 13-66gph and has mechanical, biological, and chemical filtration. It's relatively small (3-1/4" x 1-1/2" x 5-1/2") and is fully submersible. You can leave it above water too if you want. ANNNNDD, it'll aerate the water too if you want, so essentially it's two aquarium accessories in one!

As for replaceable parts, I found them at my local PETCO and they're not too pricey. The filter itself was $9 cheaper on Amazon though. Also, there are some reviews of people being able to open the carbon compartment and refilling it with their own media.

I had the TOM internal filter in my tank before and there was junk everywhere...a couple hours after I stuck this little gem into my tank, it looked sooooo much better. Hopefully I'll have helped someone by writing this post xD If not, at least I got to share my excitement!

Here's the link of it on Amazon (there's also a Duetto 100 for 20gal tanks):
http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-DJ50-Internal-Multi-Filter-10-Gallon/

And here's a pic of it in my tank next to an Aqueon Pro 50W heater:


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i have the tom filter in my 2.5 but i have no problem with it :S i actually noticed how much it cleared my water so much today when i did my water change.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm...maybe it's because my tank is 5gallons? So my tank needed a bit more OOMPH haha


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i heard that the tom filter is not strong enough for 5 gallons too since it is marked for 2-5 gallons i think. btw i love your tank design and your betta is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah... I thought I'd be okay since it is stamped "For 2-5 gallon tanks" but...it doesn't do enough in a 5-gallon. I'm sure it's not a horrible filter... In fact, I have it stored away for another possible future tank ^.~

And thanks for the compliment Miyazawa! The plants are finally settling in and showing some growth, I hope they fill in my tank soon!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

where did you get your baby? it kinda combines all the stuff i like: a rare color, salamander, and half moon  again it's gorgeous


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I found him on a random trip to PETCO....I had no intentions of adopting another betta (as always right?). I saw him on the shelf and snatched him up before giving it a second thought! 

And you have a beautiful one as well Miyazawa, I've always been interested in double-tails, but I'm trying my best to not put together anymore tanks! I'm too poor!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

lucky! my baby changed so much now, he's getting way browner, with a lot of iridescent green. Also the edges of his fin are getting darker but then it is not black and he's not turning chocolate so i don't even know (it is not fin rot :S) I saw this opaque veiltail at petco and i really wanna get it, and i have money to get a heater. I also have an extra 1 gallon tank, but then im a college student so i kinda don't have room/time to have another betta. Well i wish my roommate would help me with water change


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm...hopefully it's just him changing colors and nothing bad...I've got my fingers crossed for you.

And I know exactly how you feel! I'm in college too and while I love my bettas, keeping up with the water changes can sometimes be soooo tiring during exam times.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Tom in my 3 gallon. It works fine, but for something bigger I wouldn't recommend it.









The Duetto however is a great filter. I have had a couple of them in the past. They are very powerful for their size.
I also have a Penn Plax Cascade internal filter that I use in a 10 gallon quarantine tank... it works ok, but a Duetto would be better. They really are the best small internal filters you can find.


----------

